# Toro Z Master oil leak



## richardb1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a Toro Z Master(think its a 2005) with 30 hp Kohler engine that was rebuilt under 100 hrs. ago by a toro certified tech. (cant take it back to him...out of business) 

I have an oil leak this season that I cannot find. Have tried and tried but there are so many covers and heat shields etc. When I start the mower and look for it I cannot see it but once I start moving oil blows from what appears to be the top of the motor all over my exhaust and I can see it puddling on top of one of the heat shield under the intake...which is above anywhere it could be leaking.

Might be blowing up from the front of the engine.

Point being I cant take the top of engine apart to look as I wont be able to start it to see whats leaking.

Anybody know common leak areas on this motor I should be trying to inspect. I have cleaned motor and tried to just observe but like I said too many covers, shields in way.


----------



## richardb1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nevermind... although I had already checked it, missed a hole in my crankcase breather tube...solved.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great to hear you found the problem.......:thumb:

I was going to look at mine and see if I could find a clue but I don't have a 30hp engine. It's a Kohler but only 23hp.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A breather should never blow oil. The crankcase runs a vacuum. Replace the breather.

BG


----------



## richardb1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks SABL

Basementgeek...that makes sense. Do you mean the flat cover on the intake that the hose connects to? Does it have a check ball/valve in it or similar?

Part_ I am referring to is called a breather cover on toro parts diagram (24-096 86-s)_


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes there is some kind of valve, no knowledge of Kohler engines. 

BG


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

We would need the model of the Toro or the model and spec number of Kohler. The Kohler info maybe what need if they can a separate IPL of the engine to look-up the setup.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You're quite fortunate to have a piece of equipment with a Kohler engine. Many engine makers only want to supply an operator's manual and charge a good penny for anything technical. Go to Kohler Engines: Home and get a complete online manual.


----------



## richardb1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Turns out that under the crankcase breather cover is just a little breather filter. Have one now as well as a new breather tube and will try that. No check ball or reed.

2006 30 hp Kohler
ch750
spec 0010


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

richardb1 said:


> Turns out that under the crankcase breather cover is just a little breather filter. Have one now as well as a new breather tube and will try that. No check ball or reed.
> 
> 2006 30 hp Kohler
> ch750
> spec 0010


Actually there is a reed valve. See circled items from ipl.


----------



## richardb1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks AVB, Haven't had a chance to take the cover off yet or pull up the ipl and that's what I get for listening to the parts guy. 

I was having a hard time believing that little brillo pad filter was the only thing stopping the oil from pushing up through the tube.

Since engine was recently rebuilt it will be interesting to see if maybe the reed screw backed out...

Probably be Sat. morning before I can take it apart.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

One note if you don't mind make sure you count for all the bolts and screws you remove. I had a customer that dropped a bolt when this breather plate gasket and just replaced it with one from his spares. Later I found it when he brought the motor in locked up. The bolt manage to get behind the flywheel. When it did it took out the flywheel magnet and the alternator.


----------

